# Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische



## dobifan (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab folgendes Problem: 

Meine Wasserwerte sind Top (Meine Frau ist Biologin die testet das 1 x wöchentlich im Labor), trotzdem hat sich nun ein Sarassa ( 18 cm ) spurlos verabschiedet.... ausserdem hab ich gestern abend einen Shubukin ( 14 cm ) tot gefunden, eine leichte Verletzung am unteren Kiemenbereich war zu sehen. 
... und von meinen __ Moderlieschen find ich auch immer wieder mal eines tot im Skimmer, das letzte heute morgen..... anfänglich waren die Moderlieschen meistens Kopflos, doch jetzt haben sie keine äusserlichen Spuren mehr. 
Könnte es sein dass ich ein __ Gelbrandkäfer-Problem hab ? 

Ausserdem kommen meine restlichen Shubukin' s jetzt nicht mehr so schnell an die Oberfläche..... 

Und das Wiesel, welches ich vor kurzem Nachts am Teich gefilmt hab kommt auch nicht mehr..... Das sollte es auch nicht sein.... 

HILLLLFEEEEEEEE .......


----------



## CrimsonTide (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

welche werte testet deine frau? kontrolliert sie auch bakterien (aeromonaden,...), trichodina, costia,...

wenn die wasserwerte wie pH, KH, GH, PO4 etc. gut sind, heißt das noch nicht, dass keine probleme durch baktieren etc. auftreten können und wenn diese überhand nehmen, gehts den fischen nicht gut ... außere kleine verletzungen führen dann auch eher zum tod, wenn bakterienbelastetes wasser vorliegt.

gibt es "gammelecken" im teich?


----------



## dobifan (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hi, 
sie testet PH, Nitrat, Nitrit, kH etc. sowie die Struktur der Bakterienvorkommnis.. 
Da ich keinerlei Gammelecken im Teich habe und auch das Bakterienvorkommen einer "normalen " Gewässerbelastung bei UVC-Einsatz entspricht, sind also die Wasserwerte wirklich top.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Wie hoch ist denn der PH-Wert? Und viel wichtiger, wie ist Ammonium/Ammoniak?


----------



## dobifan (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Ph = 7.1
ammonium / ammoniak = 0 mg/l


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hmmmmmm  besser geht nicht. Fehlt mir gerade eine Antwort


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hi Dobi,


> trotzdem hat sich nun ein Sarassa ( 18 cm ) spurlos verabschiedet...


wenn spurlos verabschiedet bedeutet, du hast keinen toten Fisch gefunden, dann hat irgend was den Fisch verschleppt. 


> ausserdem hab ich gestern abend einen Shubukin ( 14 cm ) tot gefunden, eine leichte Verletzung am unteren Kiemenbereich war zu sehen.
> Ausserdem kommen meine restlichen Shubukin' s jetzt nicht mehr so schnell an die Oberfläche.....


Da bekomme ich den Eindruck, das irgend ein Tier deine Fische verschleppt, sie zu packen versucht und der Rest hat Angst.


> Könnte es sein dass ich ein __ Gelbrandkäfer-Problem hab ?


Der kann aber keine 18 cm Fische spurlos vertilgen und wird auch keine 14 cm __ Shubunkin packen.
Kannst nicht nochmal die Kamera laufen lassen???


----------



## dobifan (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Nun, die Kamera werd ich aufstellen... Genauso wie die Käfigfalle die heute per Post vom Jagdzubehoer kam... Ich hab auch das Gefühl das sich irgendwo ein Tierchen versteckt. Naja, im Moment kommen keine neuen Fische rein, ich will erst wissen was los ist....


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hast Du Elstern am Teich?


----------



## bomer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hallo zusammen, ich hab das gleiche Problem wie dobifan. Bei uns sind Elstern am Teich.


----------



## CrimsonTide (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

ich hatte heuer auch schon 2mal ein problem mit angegriffenen fischen ... öfters mal sind krähen am teich ... kann den kausalen zusammenhang von krähenvögeln und verletzten/toten fischen durchaus nachvollziehen


----------



## Andreas2 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*



dobifan schrieb:


> Ausserdem kommen meine restlichen Shubukin' s jetzt nicht mehr so schnell an die Oberfläche.....


Hi!

Dieses Verhalten zeigen auch meine Goldfische, seit öfters mal __ Reiher am Teich stehen.

Mittlerweile ist ein Laubnetz über den Teich gespannt. Ich hoffe, die Reiher merken, dass es da nichts mehr zu holen gibt.


----------



## dobifan (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hallo zusammen, 
auch ich habe Tagsüber immer wieder mal eine elster oder Krähe im Garten, jedcoh nie am Teich.... Ebenso hab ich das Problem eher Nachts..... 
Ich werde am Wochenende die Kamera nachts laufen lassen..... ebenso wird , sobald ich weiss ob das wiesel wieder da ist, die Käfuigfalle aufbauen und schauen ob ich den kleinen ********r erwische..... Und dann gehts ab in unseren Wald in ca. 150 km entfernung......


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hi Thorsten,
ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzbogen auf deine Kameraergebnisse!


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*



dobifan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> auch ich habe Tagsüber immer wieder mal eine elster oder Krähe im Garten, jedcoh nie am Teich.... Ebenso hab ich das Problem eher Nachts.....
> Ich werde am Wochenende die Kamera nachts laufen lassen..... ebenso wird , sobald ich weiss ob das wiesel wieder da ist, die Käfuigfalle aufbauen und schauen ob ich den kleinen ********r erwische..... Und dann gehts ab in unseren Wald in ca. 150 km entfernung......



Ich kann dich ja verstehen  ... trotzdem, vielleicht denkst du auch daran, dass das Tier in der Nähe möglicherweise seine Jungen hat, die dann jämmerlich eingehen würden ... nur mal so als Denkanstoß.


----------



## dobifan (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hallo Maja, Du hast recht... Ich werde trotzdem die Falle aufstellen. Ich erschreck das Tierchen dann so, das kommt so schnell nicht wieder. Übrigens ist mir der erste Wunderfitz in die Falle gegangen: Nachbars Katze....


----------



## weisserhai (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Katzen holen sich ja auch Fische , ich hatte auch mal eine wobei das mehr von der größe ein Tiger war ziemlich lang und sehr dick . Ich hab auf mein Teich 6 Holzrahmen a 2 meter breite liegen mit feinen Maschendrahtzaun . Die Katze ist da immer drüber gelaufen und hat in der mitte immer gelauert bis sie eingebrochen war 
aber sie kam immer wieder hat sich dann aber nur noch am rand aufgehalten weil die wegen den Pflanzen frei sind  . Am besten suchst du mal den Übeltäter auf dem sie gehört , also mein Nachbar hat sie entfernt irgendwie sie kam nach mein besuch nie wieder in mein Garten 
Aber Elstern können es wie schon gesagt worden ist auch sein die haben meine 12 __ Störe geklaut nach und nach die .......... Sind im Nachbarsgarten wieder gefunden worden weil die gesehen haben wie einer runtergefallen ist


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hi Thorsten


> Nun, die Kamera werd ich aufstellen



und hast schon was gefilmt außer "Nacht"?


----------



## horstzittlau (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Jeder memschliche Eingriff in die Natur, zieht vom Menschen unabhängige Folgen nach sich. Wer, den Geschöpfen der Natur Frass vorsetzt muss sich nicht wundern dass diese Geschöpfe ihn annehmen. Mir hat eine Fähe vor 4 Wochen meine Frischei-Produktion lahmgelegt, aber nur weil ich versucht habe die Hühner artgerecht zu halten.


----------



## dobifan (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hallo Andrea, jep ich hab nen Fuchs der sich am Teich erfrischt, trinkt...  Heute Nacht gehts weiter....


----------



## andreas w. (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Mahlzeit, mal eine Frage dazu. 

Habe auch das Problem, daß mir Fische sterben - trotz relativ guter Wasserwerte (ph etwas zu hoch). Daher kam mir der Einfall: eine Wasserprobe zieht man so ca 20-30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, kann es sein, daß sich die Werte unten im tiefen Wasser zum negativen verändern? und zwar so, dass die Fische sich dort unten den Schlag holen?

Ein Elsterpärchen haben wir auch und wenn sich diese ab und zu einen Fisch holen - c´est la vie.
Aber bei den meinsten verendeten Fischen habe ich keinerlei Verwundungen gesehen, schliesse also die "Teichgeier" aus.

Kann das mit den Wasserwerten in der tiefen Region sein? evtl durch verrottende Pflanzenreste oder sowas?

Hoffe, das ganze normalisiert sich in Kürze, sonst ist der Teich leer.:beten


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hi Thorsten
...ist ja schon eine Weile her....


> ich hab nen Fuchs der sich am Teich erfrischt, trinkt...  Heute Nacht gehts weiter....


welche nächtlichen Besucher hast noch gefilmt 
und je nach dem 
was unternommen?
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## dobifan (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserwerte top - trotzdem tote Fische*

Hallo andrea, 
ich hab nur den Fuchs vor die Kamera bekommen.... aber ich bleibe weiter dran.... Letzendlich werde ich jetzt diese Jahr keine Fische mehr einsetzen.... 
Und die Falle wir mein schwiegervater ( Jäger ) aufstellen und dann schauen wir mal was sich ergibt... aber erst wenn kein Nachwuchs mehr gefährdet ist. 
schönen Gruss
Thorsten


----------

